# The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\Windows\Ifshlp.sys



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

I know this has been covered before.....but I'm getting this message on boot:

The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\Windows\Ifshlp.sys

The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\Windows\System\Vmm32.vxd
Type the name of the Windows loader (e.g., C:\Windows\System\Vmm32.vxd) 
C>

I have read about this in the MS bulletin:



> To resolve this issue, restart the computer with a Windows Millennium Edition Startup disk, and then perform each step until the problem is resolved:
> 
> 1. Modify the WinBootDir entry in the Msdos.sys file to point to the correct location of the Windows folder.
> 
> ...


The problem is that I cannot get my PC to recognize the installation disk. Also, when I open the C: drive thru my Me Start up disk I can see my drives. I open C: & see the directories. BUT for instance when I open C:\Windows & try to go farther & "cd options" or "cd profiles" I get a message:

CDR101: Not ready reading drive E
Abort, Retry, Fail?

It acts as though it's trying to read E drive to find the file when it is on C. I cannot get into my cab files or get it to recognize the installation disk to maybe do a "dirty" install to just grab my address book, etc. w/o losing all my data.

This line from MS has me wondering if it is looking in the wrong directory (which it appears that it's looking for the wrong drive):



> Modify the WinBootDir entry in the Msdos.sys file to point to the correct location of the Windows folder.


Any idea how to change the Msdos.sys file when I can't even find it?

I just need to extract my address book, etc. as I already have a new PC that I "hadn't gotten around to" putting into service yet. all I need is access so I can transfer the data. I have a 500 GB USB drive that I backed up almost all my other directories, just forgot about the address books in Netscape & Outlook & the bookmarks/favorites.

Thanx in advance,


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I originally thought that it may be a hard drive failure, but I can see the directories on C:\, but just can't "get in".


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

Anybody with a guess? Hard drive failure?????


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Use a Win9x startup floppy to boot the PC to a C:\ prompt.

At the C:\ prompt type:

*attrib -r -s -h c:\msdos.sys*

Press *Enter* and now type

*edit c:\msdos.sys*

Press *Enter* and you should now see a text editor open with the contents of that file.

Confirm this entry is correct, if not edit accordingly and save the changes:

*WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS*

Back a the C:\ prompt type:

*attrib +r +h +s c:\msdos.sys*

Press *Enter*, remove the floppy and restart the system.

Zee


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanx for the reply, but about the time you were posting I had already moved in a different direction.

I had an XP upgrade disk in the desk since early 2001. It came along later as part of the deal w/Dell when I purchased the Win Me system in late 2000. I "never got around to" installing it since I knew by that time so many of my programs would either need upgraded, reinstalled, drivers upgraded, etc.

I figured "what the hey". I went down Friday. I booted from the CD. Even then I didn't think it was going to work when it couldn't find a "qualifying Windows program to upgrade from" & it asked for my Windows Insallation CD which it did recognize. After a couple of reboots making sure it booted from the CD, I managed to get up & running with XP.

BUT, like I figured.........starting to reinstall all my programs along with some updated ones like Office 07 Ultimate, etc. Luckily, a lot of my other program settings & data are being recognized (because they are still there - the ones that didn't store the app data in the Win directory) so I don't have to "recreate the entire wheel".

I did save all my data that wasn't over written in my Windows directory. So not all was lost (but I had most of this backed up anyway).

Maybe one day I'll get my new PC in place after i get this one back "reloaded".


----------

